# Battery Acid or Distilled Water to top off?



## kbsnow (Oct 22, 2009)

I bought a used Duralast battery from the junk yard for $17 with a 30day warranty. It is stamped 01/09. It checked out on the high ent of good on the battery tester, but was a little low on water. So, do I top it off with distilled water, or can I use battery acid. A friend had a container of battery acid he used to replace the acid in his batteries, and I was wondering what the best thing to do is.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

How much low? We talking a little below the plates, or further down? If it's a little down use distilled water. I wouldn' t replace the acid, could lead to warping, it's a used battery and new acid could affect it as the composition has changed. That's been my experience wit motorcycle batteries anyway. Maybe if it's real low 50/50?



kbsnow;1012089 said:


> I bought a used Duralast battery from the junk yard for $17 with a 30day warranty. It is stamped 01/09. It checked out on the high ent of good on the battery tester, but was a little low on water. So, do I top it off with distilled water, or can I use battery acid. A friend had a container of battery acid he used to replace the acid in his batteries, and I was wondering what the best thing to do is.


----------



## kbsnow (Oct 22, 2009)

I always used distilled water, so I will stay with it. It is just a little low; just below the grove in the fill tube. Plates no where near being exposed.

THANKS


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

I wouldnt play with the acid, add the water and the acid that is trapped in the portion of the plates that are out of water will be able to be released again. If you add acid, you could end up making the specific gravity of the acid in your battery too high, which could help kill it quickly

Edit: I just saw that you said its a little below the groove in the fill tube. Leave it and you will be fine. If you really want to top it off though, make sure to fully charge it first so you dont over fill it


----------



## kbsnow (Oct 22, 2009)

Went and got my distilled water. Since it is gonna snow tonite, I will mess with taking out the battery, fully charging it, and then top it off.

Thanks for the info.


----------

